# how can ou get the A3 to the states??



## S_FLA_VDUBVR6 (Sep 7, 2003)

what year is this car?? Was this car ever sold in the states? whould it cost a arm and leg to get one over here?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by S_FLA_VDUBVR6 at 5:26 AM 5-30-2004_


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: how can ou get the A3 to the states?? (S_FLA_VDUBVR6)*

this one looks like 98 , 99 A3, no this car was never sold in US, and most likely it would cost and leg to import and make it legal..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: how can ou get the A3 to the states?? (paul99)*

The car has not been certified for US use. It's not on NHTSA's list of importable vehicles, meaning you'd have to do one of the following....
1) work with a NHTSA recognized importer to petition for it's addition, generally including crash testing, etc. Given the costs, it probably wouldn't make sense. Lots of people would like to do it, but no one has, and I'd guess it's too cost prohibitive.
2) Import one temporarily (up to a year I think, but check the NHTSA site for details). You'd have to ship it back or destroy it, but I think it can remain here in the states for up to a year.
3) Buy one in Mexico (they were sold there), and register it in Mexico. Then bring to the states for use, and I don't know the length of time, but returning it to Mexico seems much more easy than shippint one back to Europe.
You might consider calling APR http://www.goapr.com . They brought an S3 in from Mexico for use as a show car. Perhaps they can give you more info.
PS - I'm going to move this to the A3 (A4) forum, as the car you're talking about is the 4th generation A-chassis.


----------



## Dirty Dan (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: how can ou get the A3 to the states?? ([email protected])*

i believe that apr car wound up in bellevue wa. i know there is on rolling around town here, and it has wa plates on it
the kid had a rich dad and got it from canada a year or two ago


----------

